# Monitor



## gunny (Apr 9, 2010)

Im thinking of aquiring a monitor but i dont want one that gets to big and i dont want one too small a maximum lenght of 1 - 1.2 meters would be good. Can anyone tell me what would be suitable and if anyone knows where to get some. Thanks


----------



## slacker (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm inferring that this would be your first monitor. Is that correct?

Personally I'd suggest one of the smaller varanids if it's your first (_scalaris_, _acanthurus_, whatever). If you insist on getting one of the larger varanids, I'd probably suggest _spenceri_ though.


----------



## shane14 (Apr 9, 2010)

ackies


----------



## XKiller (Apr 9, 2010)

V. Spenceri great 1st monitor..


----------



## richardsc (Apr 9, 2010)

or mertons water monitors,but even things like thee and spencers,sandys ect,as adults can be a handful,they arent for the faint of heart,id suggest more your ridgeys,tristis ect as a first monitor,but if you wanted something bigger, id lean towards mertons,then spencers,spencers might not have the length of the larger monitors,but they are short tailed and built like a brick [email protected] house as adults,so could prove a handful,and you dont want one of the larger ones biting you,some say it doesnt happen,but during a feeding frennzy they can go nuts


----------



## cris (Apr 9, 2010)

Mertons, mangrove or spencers would be a good choice. As mentioned Spencers Monitors can get big and they are very strong. A Spencers Monitor a bit over 4' is about the same size as a 6' Yellow Spotted Monitor or Lace Monitor.


----------



## gunny (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks i think i might have a look at the mangrove monitors the ackies are too small at 500ml is that correct for adult size? The spencers sound like theyre a bit heavy.


----------



## gunny (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone know who to contact about buying one?


----------



## jinin (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah mate, however they are adults...is that ok, if so ill PM you.


----------



## gunny (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks jinin i was hoping to get a hatchy


----------



## cris (Apr 9, 2010)

I have male hatchy spencers that is spare, im not advertising on this site though


----------



## gunny (Apr 9, 2010)

i have a 4 year old son and want it to be rather freindly hows they're disposition?


----------



## bruce34 (Apr 9, 2010)

To be quite serious I would never let a 4yo any where near a monitor.

Do a bit of research on monitors especially their feeding responses and you will understand what I am saying.


----------



## naledge (Apr 9, 2010)

bruce34 said:


> To be quite serious I would never let a 4yo any where near a monitor.
> 
> Do a bit of research on monitors especially their feeding responses and you will understand what I am saying.



A couple of ackies would be good when the kid's a couple of years older, you can just sit and watch them for hours. And if you can keep up with their speed and catch them they aren't all the aggressive and their bites are soft,


----------



## bruce34 (Apr 9, 2010)

naledge said:


> A couple of ackies would be good when the kid's a couple of years older, you can just sit and watch them for hours. And if you can keep up with their speed and catch them they aren't all the aggressive and their bites are soft,



He doesn't want ackies he wants a monitor thats 1.2 m long.


----------



## naledge (Apr 9, 2010)

bruce34 said:


> He doesn't want ackies he wants a monitor thats 1.2 m long.



I was just suggesting an alternative that wouldn't hurt his son.


----------



## gunny (Apr 9, 2010)

I have had plenty of experience with most reptiles i worked in a crocodile farm/zoo for 2 years. There are just alot of monitors i dont know much about thought someone might guide me to a more suitable species i've had my sights on a mangrove monitor for a while now.


----------



## bruce34 (Apr 9, 2010)

gunny said:


> I have had plenty of experience with most reptiles i worked in a crocodile farm/zoo for 2 years. There are just alot of monitors i dont know much about thought someone might guide me to a more suitable species i've had my sights on a mangrove monitor for a while now.



Mangrove monitors ( v.indicus) grow to 1.5m. I don't have any experience with these monitors but from what I have heard they are not the easiest monitor to keep.

I would agree with Nalege that ackies would be a good monitor to start with.


----------



## gunny (Apr 9, 2010)

What did you start with bruce?


----------



## bruce34 (Apr 9, 2010)

gunny said:


> What did you start with bruce?[/QUOT
> 
> Ackies then laceys but I don't have any small children around to worry about so if anything was to go a bit ferral I only have myself to worry about....or blame lol.


----------



## Varanus1 (Apr 9, 2010)

bruce34 said:


> Mangrove monitors ( v.indicus) grow to 1.5m. I don't have any experience with these monitors but from what I have heard they are not the easiest monitor to keep.
> 
> I would agree with Nalege that ackies would be a good monitor to start with.



Mangroves are a very bad choice for a first monitor; they are extremely flighty, easily stressed animals that have quite specific requirements which if not met, lead to immediate decline in their health.

Of the dwarf monitor species, Gillens, Ackies and even Storrs are great choices. Only get a larger monitor if you're willing to commit a great deal of space, time and effort to the animal.

Regards,
Trent.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 10, 2010)

Most larger monitors ( 3 foot and over) would require large outdoor pits/aviaries (2Mx4M at a minimum) or room sized enclosures inside, if local weather conditions are not amenable, and heating to boot in a relatively short space of time (2 years). I'd agree with Varanus 1 and go an Ackie or Gillens as a first monitor. They still have a monitor attitude, but in a much more managable package (a colony of Gillens can be kept in a 4 footx 2 foot enclosure and doesn't take as much to heat or feed). A Gillen's feeding response won't be as damaging (or require hospitalisation) as one of our larger species if anything goes bums-up!

Hope this helps,

I.V.


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 10, 2010)

V.Giganteus gets to 1.7m
V.Gouldii gets to 1.2m
V.Mertensi gets to 1m
V.Panoptes gets to 1.5m
V.Rosenbergi gets to 1.2m
V.Varius gets to 1.5m

Hope that helps...


----------



## slacker (Apr 10, 2010)

gunny said:


> i have a 4 year old son and want it to be rather freindly hows they're disposition?



Let me first say that this is not my photo, but rather one that "crocdoc" posted on another forum. I think it gives a pretty good indication of why large varanids and children don't mix well:


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 10, 2010)

4 year old and any monitor over 1 metre in length is a very bad idea. You'll probably need to make a choice between going smaller or keeping your child well away from the monitor. Even very small monitors can sometimes give a nasty bite to an adult (_scalaris_ are famous for this) and four year olds have delicate little fingers.


----------



## slacker (Apr 10, 2010)

Hope you don't mind me posting that photograph of yours, crocdoc. As they say, a photo speaks a thousand words.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 10, 2010)

i have about 30 small/med. monitors over about 10 species.. how much i am enjoying this thread... am learning so much...being a squib by nature, i don,t ever handle them. scared of being bitten.....use 2 aquarium nets together


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 11, 2010)

What's the point in keeping monitors if you dont handle them? 4 year olds dont mix with any reptile IMO, unless being supervised constantly by an adult. But if you were going to get something to have around a little kid, I wouldn't be getting a monitor, I'd go for something like a bluey or a beardie or a childrens.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 11, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> What's the point in keeping monitors if you dont handle them?


Looking at them.. their amazing behaviour while moving through their environment. Their inquisitive natures and merciless hunting skills.. there are 100s of reasons to own a monitor, and I wouldn't put handling them on that list.


----------



## TWENTY B (Apr 11, 2010)

Gillens. better than ackies.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 11, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Looking at them.. their amazing behaviour while moving through their environment. Their inquisitive natures and merciless hunting skills.. there are 100s of reasons to own a monitor, and I wouldn't put handling them on that list.


 
Agreed.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 11, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> What's the point in keeping monitors if you dont handle them?


 
Isn't that just the same as saying "whats the point in keeping elapids if you don't handle them? Not having a go at you at all but there are SO many other reasons to keep monitors (and other reptiles) besides handling them, personally a lot of my animals don't even get touched unless I have to take them out for cleaning....I keep reptiles because I have a very strong passion for them and can never get enough of just watching them go about their daily business!


----------



## TWENTY B (Apr 11, 2010)

even if i never handled them, they would still be my fav herps


----------



## beney_boy (Apr 11, 2010)

twenty b i would definitely agree with you there. my sandies are much more active than my pythons(atleast during the day) and my whole family gets enjoyment out of sitting and watching them run around or climb up the rocks and logs and go to 'recharge' under the basking light.


----------



## gunny (Apr 11, 2010)

Because no reptile keepers have children do they . I have a rather large collection of pythons and involve my son as much as i can. He is kept from the larger agressive/defencive pythons but he is always involved in cleaning. I even take him herping. He has caught and handled jungles longer than himself and i have photos of him next to 2 to 3m wild scrubbys he even jumped on and caught a water dragon at erwins zoo. He loves reptiles as much if not more than i do and has probably been tagged more than me also. 
This been said i always asses the risk and if i feel its dangerous he sits out for that one. 
The monitor is not going to be a house pet i just dont want something with a bad attitude thats goin to try eat him.
How long does a monitor take to get to adult size im guessing 2 to 3 years?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 11, 2010)

if it's your first time keeping monitors, and you're concerned about your son's involvement, isn't that 2 fairly strong arguments to getting a small-size monitor to start with, so you find your feet as a monitor-owner, and upsize as your son grows, too?


----------



## TWENTY B (Apr 11, 2010)

Mate, a larger monitor and a large python are 2 very different worlds, even a small monitor can scratch the crap out of you without even trying.
my ackies are tame as, but thier claws are amazingly sharp. 
but it took them 18months min to calm down, and a bite from a small monitor like an ackie is pain even an adult doesn't want to experience. trust me.

so, by all means, get a monitor, but bear in mind the bigger they get, the more potential for harm there is, even if it is unintentional.
i always recomend a pair of Gillens monitorsin 4x2 as the ideal 1st monitors, but ackies are also just as good.
even little monitors have big sharp claws.


----------



## affroalex (Apr 11, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> Mate, a larger monitor and a large python are 2 very different worlds, even a small monitor can scratch the crap out of you without even trying.
> my ackies are tame as, but thier claws are amazingly sharp.
> but it took them 18months min to calm down, and a bite from a small monitor like an ackie is pain even an adult doesn't want to experience. trust me.
> 
> ...


 
i have to agree about the claws when i had to shift my mangroves from a temp cage to there new home, they did a fair bit of damage to my hand and thats just there claws. my sandy is pretty tame and i can hold him with out a problem but even when it was young its claws were unbelievably sharp.


----------



## gunny (Apr 11, 2010)

I am going to take the advice recieved and start with an ackie and see how i go.
I am taken with those Indicus though so might get one next year. 

Thanks all.


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

I think that's a great step to take. Smaller monitors have the same attitude and personality as large monitors, anyway. 

When you do get the _indicus_, I'd still advise you to keep a 'hands off' policy with your son once the monitor reaches adult size, at least until he's a few years older. There's been a lot of mention of claws, but it's the teeth that will do the most damage. No comparison with a python bite - a good bite from an adult_ indicus _can cause permanent damage to tiny hands. Yes, many of us do have children around and I practice what I preach - handling of a hatchling is okay, no one goes near the adults. I breed lace monitors and my breeding pair are about as tame as this species gets, but monitors have a feeding response to be reckoned with and a bite from an adult male lacie could remove fingers from an adult human so I'd hate to see what would happen to a small child's hand. _indicus_ are a bit smaller, but have similarly sharp teeth.


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 11, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> What's the point in keeping monitors if you dont handle them? 4 year olds dont mix with any reptile IMO, unless being supervised constantly by an adult. But if you were going to get something to have around a little kid, I wouldn't be getting a monitor, I'd go for something like a bluey or a beardie or a childrens.



I don't handle my fish but keep a dozen tanks. Same theory - different animal.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 12, 2010)

i have many fish tanks also. i don,t touch the fish either. ( see my earlier note ). however have many exotic orchids, not the usual kinds, and i touch them all day. thed don,t bite............except my very meagre wallet.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 12, 2010)

rare orchid which i do touch, which i just now been able 2 upload....flowered 2 months ago


----------

